# Martin Brown training for BPC British July 4th



## martin brown

Hey everyone.

Thought I'd keep a log here of my training for the BPC British, July 5th in Bournemouth.

Background- I have been competing in Powerlifting for just over twelve months. I train at Ironman in Preston, I spent a few years training with BB'ing monster Jon Bridge but never could get my diet right for it. So I branched out for something I was better suited to. I now have a 'crew' who I train with who are great - including Ben Staniforth (2007 BPC British Jr 125kg champion), Sean Price (260kg bencher at 110kg), Scotty Knowles and Pete H. We learn as we go lol.

I teamed up with MyProtein this year who supply me with fantastic products at great prices. I am a big fan of the right supplements especially pre and post training to fuel heavy sessions and kick start recovery.

I qualified for the British in March hitting three PB's - a 365kg Squat, 227.5kg Bench and a 317.5kg Deadlift all at 100kg bodyweight. Since I have had a bit of a problem with my hips so squats have been out so far.

I will keep a track of my training here and post up videos where possible.

Enjoy!


----------



## hilly

those are good lifts mate, this will be an interesting journal for me to follow.

good luck


----------



## martin brown

This week -

ME Upper -

Worked upto 202.5kg Narrow grip reverse band bench

DB close grip press upto 65kg

Pulldowns

DE Lower -

Band Pullthroughs

Ab Work

DE Upper -

8 x 2 reps band bench press

DB rock n rolls

upper back work

ME Lower -

Worked upto 252.5kg + medium bands suspended good mornings on SSB

Deadlifts upto 225.5kg + Doubled green bands for 2 reps

Band Abs..

Video here -


----------



## chris jenkins

How are you finding the bands for deadlifts Martin? Nice training log


----------



## siovrhyl

nice vids immense lifts good luck with the comp mate


----------



## Pete1436114491

The ME lower on Friday was a tough but awesome session M. My lower/mid back was sore and pumped for a few days!


----------



## martin brown

chris jenkins said:


> How are you finding the bands for deadlifts Martin? Nice training log


I like them mate. Been using bands for about a year or so now and really do think they've helped me make the progress I have done. The way they're set up in the vid adds alot of tension at the top but doesn't tax you too much as it's light off the floor.



Pete said:


> The ME lower on Friday was a tough but awesome session M. My lower/mid back was sore and pumped for a few days!


Yeah was good Pete. Need a few more sessions like that in the run up to July....


----------



## dmcc

Will be keeping an eye on this one as I might be coming down to watch... and feel horrendously inadequate :lol:


----------



## martin brown

Bit of a deload week this week.

Mon - Tried a new shirt out for benching. Work with reverse monster-mini bands on the boards. Got 205kg to 3 board, 225kg to 2 board, dumped 245kg on my stomach when attempting a 1 board. Not great.

3 Board with reverse large bands - 265kg x 4

Db Rows - 3 x 7

Tues - Tried box squatting for the first time since I've had problems with my hips. Worked upto 185kg x 3 x 2 and then 185kg x 10. Felt ok but really tight around my TFL.

Pull throughs - Green band x 2 x 20

Band Ab Crunch - 3 x 15

5mins rehab for hip

Thurs -

Speed bench - 110kg + Double mini bands x 6 x 2

Shirted 3 board - 180kg x 5

2 Board - 200kg x 1

Rock n Rolls - 20kg x 3 x 9-15

Pull downs - 3 x 15

Friday -

Deadlifts against Small bands - upto 220kg x 1

Standing Abs - 3 x 7

Easy week this week. Squatting felt strange after a long break (7/8 weeks or so). I will be starting the pre comp build up next week so will be back uner a heavy bar again.

No video this week as training was pants.


----------



## Tall

How much you get out of the reverse monster minis boss?


----------



## martin brown

Tall said:


> How much you get out of the reverse monster minis boss?


They don't do much. Roughly around 20-25kg off the bottom per pair.

I just like the way reverse bands accelerate on the way up and make it feel like a smith machine :thumbup1:


----------



## Tall

martin brown said:


> They don't do much. Roughly around 20-25kg off the bottom per pair.
> 
> I just like the way reverse bands accelerate on the way up and make it feel like a smith machine :thumbup1:


Smith Machine...., thats so wrong.... :lol:


----------



## martin brown

Easy week this week until Friday -

Monday - Still trying out a new shirt:

Bench - Upto 230kg + 30kg chains x 1, 240kg straight weight x 1 (no touch)

DB Rows - 55-65kg x 3 x 7

Video of Monday's bench -






Tues - Hip recovery work and some stretching

Thurs - Recovery bench

60kg x 50, 70kg x 20, 80kg x 15

Band Pushdowns - 2 x 50

Pull aparts - 2 x 50

Friday - Started the circa-max phase for squats. Haven't squatted since March so was a little nervous.

Worked upto 185kg + Black and Green bands x 2 reps (around 270/355kg)

Deadlifts - upto 262.5kg x 2 x 2

Ab Crunch with Green band

Side bends with 50kg DB x 3 x 7

All is good. Squats were manageable but a little painful now in my hip. Got alot of ice and recovery work to do if I'm going to make it through the next 4 weeks and pull off a decent squat in the British. Fingers crossed..


----------



## Tall

Buy an extra set of bars for your rack when you're squatting with the rig set up


----------



## martin brown

Tall said:


> Buy an extra set of bars for your rack when you're squatting with the rig set up


Why??

You need to the presure of knowing that a failure may end your life to make sure you give it 100% :thumb:


----------



## Tall

martin brown said:


> Why??
> 
> You need to the presure of knowing that a failure may end your life to make sure you give it 100% :thumb:


LMFAO

To be fair your spotters do look better than Curts, he almost did die when squatting :lol:


----------



## martin brown

This week saw the start of my bench build up and second week of squat and deadlift circa-max phase -

Monday -

Bench press - worked upto 220 x 2 x 2 on a 2 board + 240kg x 1

Db Floor Press - upto 65kg x 2 x 7

Cable Rows 3 x 7

Rope face pulls 3 x 15

Tuesday -

Green Band Pullthrough's - 3 x 15

DB RDL's - 37.5kg x 2 x 10, 45kg x 10

Kneeling green band ab crunch - 3 x 15

Thursday -

Speed Floor Press - 90kg + 3 chains x 8 x 2

DB bench press - 35kg x 2 x 20

Pushdowns - 3 x 15

DB Rows - 3 x 15 (no rest)

Friday -

Box squats - upto 195kg + black and green bands x 2 x 2 (approx 375kg top and 285kg on the box)

Deadlifts - upto 322.5kg x 2 (bit messy though!)

Bring it on.


----------



## Tall

Nice work Mr Brown.

I've torn my RC again so back to Close Grip Bench for me


----------



## martin brown

Cheers Tall 

This week:

Monday - 1 Board Bench upto 220kg x 2 and 240kg x 1

DB Floor Press - 65kg x 7

Chest Supported Rows + Rear flyes

Tuesday - DB RDL's 35kg x 10

Heavy ab work

Reverse Band Oblique work x 15

Thursday - Speed Floor Press upto 140kg + 36kg chains x 2

Db Bench Press - 40kg x 20

DB Rows - 50kg x 10

100kg Chain rows and face pulls accross the carpark

Friday - Box Squats upto 225kg + Black and Green Bands x 1 (approx 400-420kg top and 310-320kg at bottom)

GHR's

More Abs...

Final Heavy week on the lower body. One more heavy bench then it's deload time. Looking forward to taking it easy lol


----------



## martin brown

Vid of the 225kg + bands squat -


----------



## Tall

martin brown said:


> They don't do much. Roughly around 20-25kg off the bottom per pair.
> 
> I just like the way reverse bands accelerate on the way up and make it feel like a smith machine :thumbup1:


I finally got my reverse bands set up right as it felt exactly like you set.

Managed to Squat 305kg to Comp Depth, so was fairly happy.

I have mine between the plate and the sleeve collar, thinking I may need to move it onto the bar knurling to make room?


----------



## martin brown

Tall said:


> I finally got my reverse bands set up right as it felt exactly like you set.
> 
> Managed to Squat 305kg to Comp Depth, so was fairly happy.
> 
> I have mine between the plate and the sleeve collar, thinking I may need to move it onto the bar knurling to make room?


Sweet mate. We used them on the collar for reverse bands, or just on the end of the bar after the weights if there are a few of us squatting and using different bands.

We do use my 8ft squat bar though so its got an extra 4inch inside collars and 8inch more room for the plates!


----------



## martin brown

*ME Upper* - Final heavy bench session

Bench Press - worked upto 230, 235 and 240kg to a 1/2 board (0.75inch)

Db Floor Press - 70kg x 7

DB Rows - 65kg x 3 x 5

Chin Ups - x 10, x 7

Video -






Feeling good now. After some recovery work for my shoulders and forearms I'm condifent I'll hit a decent PB on the bench.

Bring it on.


----------



## martin brown

Tues - just light ab work and GM's

Thurs - Floor press 100kg x 6 x 2

Crazy bench - Bar + 50kg suspended weight x 20

Triceps

Friday - Free squat in suit upto 335kg, deadlift upto 220kg.

Deloading now and was a little shaky getting weight back on the bar and no bands in the squat. It'll all come together on the day (I hope lol).


----------



## martin brown

dc55 said:


> Looking good Martin....loving the vids.
> 
> Good luck on the day maye....
> 
> GGGGGRRRRRRRRR


Thanks pal 

Here's a little vid from some of Thursday's Rehab / rep benching -


----------



## Tall

martin brown said:


> Tues - just light ab work and GM's
> 
> Thurs - Floor press 100kg x 6 x 2
> 
> Crazy bench - Bar + 50kg suspended weight x 20
> 
> Triceps
> 
> Friday - Free squat in suit upto 335kg, deadlift upto 220kg.
> 
> Deloading now and was a little shaky getting weight back on the bar and no bands in the squat. It'll all come together on the day (I hope lol).


I found it better on Crazy Bench to use 3 or 4 10kg plates per side with the bands wrapped at varied intervals to give it a real chaotic feeling.


----------



## martin brown

Tall said:


> I found it better on Crazy Bench to use 3 or 4 10kg plates per side with the bands wrapped at varied intervals to give it a real chaotic feeling.


Look at the context Tall - REHAB and DELOAD!! :thumb:

There is method in all my madness.


----------



## Tall

martin brown said:


> Look at the context Tall - REHAB and DELOAD!! :thumb:
> 
> There is method in all my madness.


LMAO.

I was thinking more in terms of the plate numbers rather than the weight used. :thumbup1:

5 5's would do 

I struggled to bench 40kg with a wide grip today. Damn RC :cursing: But hit 160kg with a Close Grip :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Ace read! And Numb Nutz here has just realised you're only upt'road at John's - the man with probably the gravelliest voice in the world :0)


----------



## martin brown

ElfinTan said:


> Ace read! And Numb Nutz here has just realised you're only upt'road at John's - the man with probably the gravelliest voice in the world :0)


Yep. You really cant mistake his voice for anyone else!

Although to be fair he sounds better when not dieting or water deprived lol.


----------



## ElfinTan

martin brown said:


> Yep. You really cant mistake his voice for anyone else!
> 
> Although to be fair he sounds better when not dieting or water deprived lol.


Ha! :thumbup1:


----------



## TAT 70

Quality read.

Gives me an insight as to how westside works.

Very strong.

:thumb:


----------



## martin brown

*Final week of training*

Quick update to last weeks training.

Mon - worked upto 215kg on bench (85% ish) Some easy tricep work

Friday - Squat upto 185kg x 3 x 2 in briefs

Sat - Raw bench 100kg x 3 x 2 getting setup sorted out. Some light stretching and some light upper back work.


----------



## dmcc

Seconded - great lifting today Martin. I might have some photos and video but I'm sure you've got enough  Very inspiring and motivating, all of you.


----------



## chris jenkins

Well done nice win mate, impressed.


----------



## jw007

Well done mate

Watched your very impressive lifting

8 out of 9

Awesome


----------



## dmcc

Have some photos 

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/rN7sp33zbHh7TPakrSg8xQ?feat=directlink

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/ARWcq4fl7wlPRqi1-C552A?feat=directlink


----------



## bkoz

What are bands???


----------



## Pete1436114491

Well done mate! As you know...proud of ya dude!


----------



## martin brown

dc55 said:


> Saw you down at Bournemouth today mate and I must say im seriously impressed. You look SOLID. VERY impressive lifts. Has inspired me to make sure im there competing next year.
> 
> Hoping to get 700kg atleast by end of this year (only been PL'ing 7months) and be in the 90's.
> 
> TBH mate, im not 100% sure if you won (im quite sure you did), as its quite hard to work it out as no1 announces it!! Couldnt stay till end, but if I did then I suppose I would have found out!!
> 
> Anyway....congratulations on today.


Cheers pal. It was a long day that's for sure.



dmcc said:


> Seconded - great lifting today Martin. I might have some photos and video but I'm sure you've got enough  Very inspiring and motivating, all of you.


I will be putting up videos of my lifts soon and will post them here when I do. Thanks anyway bro 



chris jenkins said:


> Well done nice win mate, impressed.


Cheers Chris. Didn't get chance to say hello as we we're lifting in same group but congratulations on your win too. Hope you made it down to the 82.5's easier than I made the 100's - think the heat nearly killed me!



jw007 said:


> Well done mate
> 
> Watched your very impressive lifting
> 
> 8 out of 9
> 
> Awesome


Thanks mate!


----------



## martin brown

Well I'm back.

I weighed in at 99.9kg cutting it fine.

After being worried about my squat form everything was fine on the day so I kept my opening squat at an easy 335kg to make sure everything went well and got my confidence up. Second attempt I went 365kg not knowing how easy it would be but also came up pretty quick without too much trouble. This gave me some balls to go for 380kg and got three white lights but I wouldn't say it was easy!

Bench press went ok, opened at 225kg (2.5kg less than my comp PB) and smoked it. Went for 240kg second which was good and three whites. Called for 250kg on my third and it stapled me to the bench! Think I lost my tech at the bottom.

At this point I was in first and has to be careful with the deadlifts as another lifter in the 100's has a massive dead and could have caught me if I went stupid and missed my second or third. With this in mind I took an easy 300kg to start with and then a small steop to 315kg for my second. Finally called for 325kg as there was a chance I needed it and got it without too much trouble.

So 380, 240, 325 for a 945kg total at 99.9kg bodyweight.

Massive thanks goes to MyProtein  for sponosring me and providing the best supplements in the UK. Without these specialist products I would not have won. It really is that simple.

Also a huge thanks to my training partners - Pete, Scott, Sean, and Ben who handled me on the day. I really couldn't do it without you guys.

Videos soon...


----------



## TAT 70

Very nice total :thumbup1:


----------



## martin brown

bulkaholic said:


> congrats on win
> 
> I left the event feeling very inspired and in awe of the weights being shifted. Really given me the drive I need to push on further.
> 
> Over 9 times body weight shifted in 3 lifts!!!


Thanks mate. It's only really at the big comps you realise what is humanly possible lol, gym training can hold you back if nobody is that strong....


----------



## martin brown

Video of final lifts -


----------



## Tall

martin brown said:


> Video of final lifts -


Will you get in that class next year martin?

Or you gonna move up to the 110kgs?


----------



## martin brown

I'm not sure. I will compete in the Worlds at 100kg this year.

I want to go over 1000kg at 100 before I move up, or ideally over 1020 for a new total record. I may go straight upto the 125's after that


----------



## Dig

Quality lifting mate, congrats:thumbup1: Squat looked awesome, 4x bw at worlds maybe? Hope training goes well up to worlds!


----------



## Big Dawg

What do you get for winning your class mate? I assume a trophy, but is there any prize mahoney involved?


----------



## anabolic ant

congratulations on your win,very impressive...you made it look like easy lifting!!!

always liked the look of powerlifting,makes bodybuilders look weak,i cry!!!

keep up the hard work mate,well done!!!


----------



## martin brown

AlasTTTair said:


> What do you get for winning your class mate? I assume a trophy, but is there any prize mahoney involved?


No cash sadly. Last year overall got a car and £2k holiday thouh but this year sponsors of events are cutting back obviously due to the recession.



Dig said:


> Quality lifting mate, congrats:thumbup1: Squat looked awesome, 4x bw at worlds maybe? Hope training goes well up to worlds!


Thanks pal. You lifted well too mate, just a shame about how it turned out for you. You'll get your revenge in Nov I'm sure.

Yeah I'll have a crack at a 400kg squat at the Worlds as long as my build up goes ok. Wouldn't mind borrowing your bench for the day too to go over 1000kg lol. If I can go around 975+ I'll be happy.

Keep training hard mate.


----------



## Big Dawg

I'm starting to get really interested in powerlifting mate. As your lifts are starting to get very impressive and your profile is raising, have you been offered to do any interviews yet?


----------



## martin brown

AlasTTTair said:


> I'm starting to get really interested in powerlifting mate. As your lifts are starting to get very impressive and your profile is raising, have you been offered to do any interviews yet?


The only interviews I do are for MyProtein pal


----------



## Gym Bunny

Extremely strong lifting there Martin, and you made the squat look very easy. Any idea why your squat is so strong in comparison to your DL, not that your DL is by any means weak, am just curious.


----------



## martin brown

Thanks GB. When wearing full gear your squat should be more really as the equipment helps alot more than deadlift.

I think I was second highest squatter and second highest deadlifter in my class so I'm a pretty typical powerlifter strength ratio.

M


----------



## Big Dawg

martin brown said:


> The only interviews I do are for MyProtein pal


Got any I can read?


----------



## dmcc

Funny enough, I was reading your profile on the MP website earlier. I quote:



> *What advice would you give to someone starting off in Power Lifting?*
> 
> My main piece of advice is to find someone who has some experience! It is a very technical sport and as a beginner you really need to master the basic lifts. Then you need to go and put the time and effort in inside the gym! The standard of British powerlifting is growing rapidly so don't be too disheartened if your lifts seem a mile away from the best!


That struck a real chord with me. I've been lucky enough to have a good coach who has kicked my ass for me, especially on form and technique, and I know I have made good progress. But last weekend.... I couldn't but help feeling fat and weak in comparison. But like you say yourself Martin, the guys I saw last weekend are at the top of the sport. I just had to keep telling myself that, and using that as motivation.

Roll on the qualifiers next year, I want to acquit myself well.


----------



## martin brown

dmcc said:


> Funny enough, I was reading your profile on the MP website earlier. I quote:
> 
> That struck a real chord with me. I've been lucky enough to have a good coach who has kicked my ass for me, especially on form and technique, and I know I have made good progress. But last weekend.... I couldn't but help feeling fat and weak in comparison. But like you say yourself Martin, the guys I saw last weekend are at the top of the sport. I just had to keep telling myself that, and using that as motivation.
> 
> Roll on the qualifiers next year, I want to acquit myself well.


Yeah and I mean every word of it  These guys are the top in the UK, and most have been doing it along time to get there.

I think I have seen good progress as I set myself clear goals in my training. I was miles behind where I am today only 16 months ago when I first competed. It's amazing what can be achieved if you 1) know what your doing and 2) put everything into it.

I'm not typical - I work in the inudstry and have read virtually everything there is to read about strength training. I eat, sleep and breath powerlifting getting ready for this. I have sacrificed alot to get this far in a short space of time. Anything is possible if you are committed enough 

If you want it enough you'll get there in the end.

M


----------



## martin brown

Back to training this week...

Monday - hit some reverse green band bench press. Worked upto 220kg x 3.

Floor Press - 140kg x 2 x 5.

Chest Supported Row - 40kg x 7 + 60kg x 2 x 7

25 Shoulder Dislocations

Tues - Did some light KB work including 50 1 arm swings and 1 arm snatches.

Thurs - Bench press - 40kg x 90

Pulldowns x 30 reps

Military Press - 40kg x 27

BW Rows - x 20

Friday - Box Squat (in briefs and belt) - upto 305kg x 1

Ghetto GHR's - 3 x 8 (blue band)

Standing Abs - 3 x 10

Took it fairly easy this week. Getting back used to training since competing and all felt good so I'm pleased.


----------



## TAT 70

Nice training.

Have u got a video of the ghetto ghr ?

:thumb:


----------



## martin brown

No vid I'm afraid mate. There are vids on tube of other people doing them.

We use a lat pulldown machine, kneel on the seat facing away from the machine and tuck heels under the knee pads. Very effective.

M


----------



## Ellis

watch out for del mcqueen in the 100kg class soon martin, i think he will have something to say when it comes to the 100kg records. Will be good competition for you.


----------



## TAT 70

I have a rough idea of what u mean :tongue:

How about Craig Coombs or is he 110 ?


----------



## Ellis

craig is 110 at present but last i spoke with him he plans now to move to 125 class


----------



## Jason Griffiths

Craig is a beast, at 125 he will be a monster. It would be good to see Del in the 100's as he never seems to strech to the full 110kg bw.

However no ass kissing intended, Martin is getting better and better...the sky is the limit.


----------



## martin brown

If Craig is going upto the 125's, and Del down to the 100's then I'll take my seat in the 110's lol

They are both world class lifters.

TBH I'm not sure where I'll be next year so it doen't really matter to me who's in what class. My priority will be to hit some big totals and the way things are going my body craves more food and wants to get bigger and fatter 

I'll stick in the 100's for the Worlds and then decide what to do. I have a few goals in mind like squatting a grand and they require more body weight on me. So it may be the 110's or the 125's over the next few years for me. It would be nice to just weigh in on the day and not worry about cutting weight and being weak.

Cheers Jason


----------



## TAT 70

Very sensible mate.

A very good approach.

:rockon:


----------



## BLUE(UK)

martin brown said:


> Video of final lifts -


Animal!!


----------



## martin brown

This week went like this:

Monday - ME Upper

Raw 2 Board Bench - upto 180kg x 3

Floor Press/Chest Supported Row supersets

Cable Rows

Tues - CV/GPP

40 mins kettlebell work

Thurs - RE Upper

Strict Military Press - upto 100kg x 4

Face pulls

Tri Pushdowns

Friday - ME Lower

Reverse Black Band Box Squats - upto 400kg x 1 (briefs + wraps)

GHR's - 3 x 10

Hang Leg Raises

Please with my squats today


----------



## Porky Pie

Have you seen the Steve Maxwell DVD Spartan 300, kettlebell workout? It is ****ing brutal. I tried it with a 24kgs bell and got nowhere! I'm getting a 16kgs this week to have a go with that.

When I get back from my holidays I'll come up to Preston for a change and do some benching with you. My groin is still ****ed for heavy squatting and anyway, you'd embarass me and I can't have that!


----------



## martin brown

Porky Pie said:


> Have you seen the Steve Maxwell DVD Spartan 300, kettlebell workout? It is ****ing brutal. I tried it with a 24kgs bell and got nowhere! I'm getting a 16kgs this week to have a go with that.
> 
> When I get back from my holidays I'll come up to Preston for a change and do some benching with you. My groin is still ****ed for heavy squatting and anyway, you'd embarass me and I can't have that!


No I haven't watched it mate Im afraid. There are plenty of horrid things to be done with a kettlebell. Higher rep anything with a 16kg is nasty. I tried the 1 arm swings with a 16 (25 each arm) and nearly died after two sets. My fitness sucks at the minute.

Even better mate let me know and I'll get Sean to come down to meet you at Catt's for a mess around. We dont have a proper bench or bar at our place!


----------



## martin brown

Not alot this week:

Tues + Thurs - some light cv on x-trainer

Weds - light fast upper body repetition day:

Bench Press - 132.5kg x 5 x 5

DB Row - 40kg x 3 x 10

DB Press - 40kg x 2 x 10-15

Pull Down - 50kg x 2 x 15

Lat Raises - 10kg x 3 x 10

Friday - 9 holes golf (AM)

ME Lower (PM):

Narrow Stance Good mornings upto 250kg x 3

Ghetto GHR's - Blue band x 3 x 8

Standing band abs - 3 x 8

DB Side Bends - upto 70kg x 7


----------



## dmcc

Golf, yes, very important!


----------



## martin brown

Monday -

Raw bench vs double pink bands upto 140kg x 1

Narrow palms facing DB press 40kg x 8

Cable row 3 x 8

Chin ups with dead hang 3 x 5

Tues -

Adductor work 2 x 15

Stretch + Mobility work

100 KB snatches, 100 swings, 30 squats

Band Ab crunch 3 x 20

20mins x-trainer

Thurs -

Flat DB Press 3 x 20

Pulldowns 3 x 20

OH press - 2 x 20

Tricep press 2 x 20

20 mins x -trainer

Friday -

Deadlifts upto 220kg + 60kg chains x 1

Chain sprints over 25m until wasted.


----------



## martin brown

dc55 said:


> Your workouts look really interesting.
> 
> You workoing for strongman?? Or just trying to get fitness up etc??


No mate, just trying to lose a little bodyfat and get my weight down to where I want it. I have another week training before a week off so plan to take it easy until I get back then start the serious build up for the WPC World's in November.

The added fitness side of things can only help in training too


----------



## Jason Griffiths

WPC Worlds is in Bournemouth mate.


----------



## jw007

Jason Griffiths said:


> WPC Worlds is in Bournemouth mate.


That could be worth a visit

*sigh* something else to run a course for:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## martin brown

dc55 said:


> Yeah thats what I thought you was aiming for (the WPC).... :thumbup1:
> 
> You gonna start a new training journal for the build up?? I will be pleased if you did.....BEST OF LUCK WITH IT THOUGH MATE. Whats the competition like?? ie other lifters? In LasVegas is it not?
> 
> Gonna do a little bit of fitness based work later this year.....as I feel unfit at moment!!! Like you say...it can only benefit you:thumb:


Yeah I'll start a new journal when I start training properly. I'll try to include everythin I do to give a better example.

TBH I have no idea about other lifters - there are plenty of Americans, Russians, and guys from Finland etc that will beat me if they compete. It's all down to who makes the trip over here ( to Bournemouth!) and puts some lifts up.

At the minute I'm aiming to total around 975kg but that's just a guess at present. More than 945 and I can't complain really.



jw007 said:


> That could be worth a visit
> 
> *sigh* something else to run a course for:lol: :lol: :lol:


Lol


----------



## dmcc

How do you find the KB work? One of the PT's at my old gym swears by them, loves them for core stuff and just for a change in routine, but they're not something you see everywhere.


----------



## martin brown

dc55 said:


> Is that negative thinking Martin..... :cursing: ...tu tut.....you'll do good mate, I'll be cheering you on, along with the rest of uk.
> 
> Whats the world record total for your class mate? I could search myself but if you know then there is no point!! :lol:


No, just realistic  The all time record for my class is 1157.5kg lol but Im not sure in the WPC, just under it I think by Shawn Frankl last year in Miami. As I said, I'll be going to give it my all and hopefully put a big total up and the rest is out of my control.



dmcc said:


> How do you find the KB work? One of the PT's at my old gym swears by them, loves them for core stuff and just for a change in routine, but they're not something you see everywhere.


I like using KB's. I think they have great benefits for cardio, conditioning, fat loss, co-ordination, and core strength. They will never beat heavy barbell exercises for strength BUT you cant keep hammering heavy bar exercises all the time so are a great 3rd or 4th exercise of the day or for recovery work like I use them.

I have from 8-48kg but normally use the 16kg for conitioning work and the 48kg for heavy swings (really good for the core) and the odd clean and press.


----------



## martin brown

Monday - ME Upper

Concentric Bench Press (suspened at chest) - upto 160kg x 1

DB Press - 45kg x 2 x 10, 1 x 15

Seated Row - 40kg x 3 x 10

Tues - (CV/GPP)

24kg KB -

3 x 10 Snatches

3 x 10 1 Arm Swings

3 x 10 Clean and Press

10 mins X-trainer level 8

Thurs - RE Upper

Flat DB Press - 32.5kg x 3 x 20

Chest Supported Row - 37.5kg x 20, x 15, x 8

Single arm OH Press - 20kg x 3 x 15

DB Hammer Curls - 10kg x 15, 12.5kg x 15, x 8

Friday - ME Lower

Suspended concentric GM's using SSB against black bands (large) - upto 210kg x 3 (around 300kg at top)

Ghetto GHR's - Blue band x 2 x 10

KB Swings - 48kg x 20, single arm x 10 each arm

Well this is the final week of messing around and taking it easy. Next week off mostly then starting the proper training for the worlds. No more Mr Nice Guy 

Need to get back under some heavy weights in the big 3 again. No time to lose.

Good news my weight was way dow where I wanted it this morning so I'm going to enjoy putting another 10lbs of beef on over the next 12 weeks!

I will start a new log for my next training block - don't know where to put it - shows, pro's or members pictures?


----------



## dmcc

In your case, Mr B, stick it in Shows. Looking forward to it big time mate :thumb:


----------



## martin brown

New journal here - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/71076-training-wpc-world-powerlifting-championhips.html


----------

